# Hackintosh et Lightroom?



## björn (8 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous, 
je suis un heureux switcher depuis un an +-, imac 24". J'ai totalement été conquis par mac, et impossible pour moi de faire machine arrière maintenant. 
J'ai besoin d'un portable lorsque je pars en reportage, non seulement pour stocker mes photos, mais aussi pour pouvoir envoyer mes photos assez rapidement à l'agence. Je n'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter un mbp actuellement, car il me faut encore du matos photo, les billets d'avion etc, enfin, durdur 

Je louche un peu sur le hackintosh en attendant d'avoir les moyens de pouvoir m'acheter mon mpb, mais je me demande au niveau performance. Apparemment, quand l'os est installé correctement, ça tourne bien, mais niveau ressource? Vous pouvez me dire si c'est stable et "rapide"?
C'est pour utiliser photoshop et lightroom, en sachant que lightroom3 est assez gourmand. 
Vous feriez quoi? Vous passeriez sur un hackintosh pendant quelques mois ou vous attendriez d'avoir les moyens pour le mac book pro? (en sachant que le fait d'avoir un portable durant ces quelques moi aideront grandement à mes rentrée financières...)


----------



## oniiychan (8 Septembre 2010)

Sans entrer dans le moindre détail technique, à partir du moment ou l'installation est "propre" (à partir d'un retail déjà), la stabilité est au rendez-vous 
Il n'y a, en ce qui me concerne, aucune perte de puissance - voire même une amélioration des capacités par rapport à Windows par exemple.

Maintenant, autant être honnête avec toi - Il est clair que l'utilisation d'un MBP est bien plus plaisante, mais, au demeurant, si c'est une question de budget....


----------



## gillyns (8 Septembre 2010)

pareil : quand tout est correctement reconnu, avec une installation propre de OS X, le système tourne mieux que windows (car OS X est mieu optimisé).
Mais ne pense pas que c'est simple d'arriver à un tel résultat : parfois ca fonctionne "out of the box", parfois pas. Ca dépend des composants. Renseigne-toi bien avant d'acheter un PC pour en faire un hackintosh


----------



## oniiychan (8 Septembre 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> pareil : quand tout est correctement reconnu, avec une installation propre de OS X, le système tourne mieux que windows (car OS X est mieu optimisé).
> Mais ne pense pas que c'est simple d'arriver à un tel résultat : parfois ca fonctionne "out of the box", parfois pas. Ca dépend des composants. Renseigne-toi bien avant d'acheter un PC pour en faire un hackintosh




Complètement d'accord, fais bien attention à la configuration de ton portable, la plupart des composants son importants concernant la compatibilité.
Les principaux étant la carte-maman et le processeur.


----------



## gillyns (8 Septembre 2010)

Tu cherche un ordi portable.
Je dirais qu'il faut voir carte mère, carte wifi, bluetooth, carte graphique, processeur, ram (normalement il n'y a rien à faire au niveau de la RAM, c'est plutôt coté carte mère. pour le processeur : les core 2 duo sont parfaitement reconnus)


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

En fait, il faut prendre un PC le plus proche possible des Mac.  Cependant un ordi portable compatible OS X, soit tu prends un modèle spécifique, soit tu t'abstiens. (Les Dell Vostro 1510, qui ne sont plus en vente, enfin j'espère^^, ne supportent pas le Hack.)


----------



## oniiychan (8 Septembre 2010)

Je t'ai envoyé un lien en MP, liste importante de compatibilité


----------

